# "The Day After Tomorrow" by Allan Folsom



## Sam (Oct 7, 2011)

"Simply put, buy this book. You will not be disappointed" ~ A review from the _Sunday Times_. 

If you ask someone if they have ever read _The Day after Tomorrow, _they invariably reply with something along the lines of: "That end-of-the-world movie? I didn't know there _was _a book." Very few people have stumbled onto Allan Folsom's masterpiece, but those who have were glad they did. There is no substitute for great writing, but when it's married with a breakneck narrative full of twists and turns (trust me, if your jaw doesn't hit the floor when you finish the last page, it's been wired shut), a relentless plot that almost turns the pages for you, and a main character who you can't help rooting for, you have the makings of a _magnum opus_. 

Be forewarned: There is no such thing as a breather chapter in this novel. It compels you to read more and more, faster and faster, but the sheer pace and relentlessness might overwhelm you. If you like your page-turners intertwined with slow exposition, _The Day After Tomorrow_ mightn't be for you. If you're like me, a lover of fast-paced, breakneck action, you will love this novel. Just when you think you have Folsom figured out, he throws another spanner in the works. Towards the end, you start to think there's nothing more he can possibly throw at you. Wrong. The ending will haunt you for days, and you'll keep asking yourself how the heck you didn't see it coming. 

By the way: Folsom made religious thrillers cool long before anyone heard of Mr Brown. This isn't one of them, but a few of his other novels share many similarities with storylines from Brown's work.


----------

